# Stonehenge 2006 : The Summer Solstice Celebration



## munkeeunit (May 26, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Just passing this on. Have only been myself a couple of times, and last time I went mars was fully visible in the sky too, which was fantastic.  It's well worth the experience, even if just the once. 

The air is so fresh in the early hours.  

..........................................................


The car park opens Tuesday evening 20th June at 8pm. The stones will open at 10pm until 9am (no entry after 6am). The car park closes at 1pm.


Sunrise will occur at 04.58 on Wed 21st June 2006


There will be a special bus service from Salisbury railway station for around £7 round trip. Buses are every half hour from 20:30pm until 01:15am to Stonehenge and return every twenty minutes or sooner from 05:15am until 06:15am, then every half hour until 09:45am - Transport from the car park will be provided for disabled visitors.


WARM CLOTHING and rain wear is essential, blankets are allowed in but NOT quilts and sleeping bags. No Naked flames or glass bottles are allowed inside the stones however incense sticks and small cone incense are ok


Must Read information with active links, about public transport, local accommodation, campsites, conditions of entry etc can be found at

http://www.english-heritage.org.uk/summersolsticewww.english-heritage.org.uk/summersolstice

Information Hotline on 0870 333 1186.


Acoustic music is encouraged, amplified music is not allowed, so bring your drums, bells, whistles and guitars etc.


There will be Recycling points and we will be given a clear rubbish bag. The contents of these clear bags will then be sorted so that as much of the rubbish can be recycled as possible, you are invited to participate in making this initiative a success


Wholesome vegetarian food will be available from approved food stands.


This celebration is a product of all of us, the synergy, the magic that we create when each one of us is everything that we can be. We are encouraged to use the areas around the outside of the stones for workshops, "talks", chanting, games, music, theatre dance etc,


"Bring what you would like to see"


There will be The Sacred Soapbox - a spoken word area where YOU can have your say, share your poetry and songs. Also two braziers where impromptu events can take place Be colourful, dress up bring banners always be mindful of health and safety realities any questions in this area should be addressed with english heritage in advance.


By embracing the optimum possibility for this Stonehenge event, we will increase the likelihood of it being successful, adding one more grain of sand to the scales that hold the balance for our global future - Remember at a critical point, one grain of sand can tip the scales one way or the other- your input right now may be that grain of sand.

For more background info, history and links for The Stonehenge Solstice Celebration. Goto:

http://www.infinitepossibility.org/stonehenge11

http://stonehenge.mercurymoon.co.uk/


For info about the UK summer festival season check out:

http://festivaleye.com/

Your involvement in "The Stonehenge Peace Process" is invited contact:

viziondanz@infinitepossibility.org for more details

And join:

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/stonehengepeace

You can see the BBC documentary "Stonehenge Round Table" The final episode of the BAFTA award winning 2004 BBC National Trust series, a revealing glimpse behind the scenes on the relationships that plan and execute the Summer Solstice gathering @ Stonehenge (32,000 that year). @See

http://www.infinitepossibility.org/stonehenge11/roundtable.html


http://www.infinitepossibility.org
http://www.myspace.com/viziondanz


----------



## zenie (May 26, 2006)

This sounds nice 

Are dogs allowed?


----------



## munkeeunit (May 26, 2006)




----------



## munkeeunit (May 26, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> This sounds nice
> 
> Are dogs allowed?



I'm pretty sure dogs aren't allowed. Dog wee is highly corrosive stuff, have you seen how it takes chunks out of lamposts   can't image they'd want dog wee all over the stones.


----------



## munkeeunit (May 26, 2006)




----------



## zenie (May 26, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure dogs aren't allowed. Dog wee is highly corrosive stuff, have you seen how it takes chunks out of lamposts   can't image they'd want dog wee all over the stones.



Oh 

She squats though not cocks 

Photees are beautiful!!


----------



## munkeeunit (May 26, 2006)




----------



## munkeeunit (May 26, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> Oh
> 
> She squats though not cocks
> 
> Photees are beautiful!!




Normally people aren't allowed inside the stones at all, so at all other times of the year dogs are probably allowed, as they don't get close enough to wee on, or near them normally.

Special exception is made on the solstice, after years of negoitiation following the 'battle of the beanfield' in 1985, when the police put a stop to people getting inside the stones to celebrate the solstice.

Many people still think the stones should be freely open to all, but what exists now is a fine balance between an authoritarian state still hell bent on stamping out all pagan rituals, and the demand that this part of our culture be recognised and enjoyed.

Although it's preferred if people don't actually climb all over the stones as pictured above.  More links are at the bottom of the OP, which give more background to this long running saga, if you're interested.


----------



## munkeeunit (May 26, 2006)




----------



## Sweetpea (May 26, 2006)

Lovely photos munkeeunit 
We're thinking of going this year. Wondering whether it'll be quieter without Glastonbury festival shortly after.


----------



## munkeeunit (May 26, 2006)

Sweetpea said:
			
		

> Lovely photos munkeeunit
> We're thinking of going this year. Wondering whether it'll be quieter without Glastonbury festival shortly after.



Could well go either way, without glastonbury more people may flock to stonehenge intead, but I think the two festivals are not quite as interconnected as they once were. I think there'll be thousands at Stonehenge either way.


----------



## munkeeunit (May 26, 2006)




----------



## Dougal (May 26, 2006)

I will go this year but really mucked up last year. No warm clothes and ate 40 grams of mushies.


----------



## munkeeunit (May 26, 2006)

Dougal said:
			
		

> I will go this year but really mucked up last year. No warm clothes and ate 40 grams of mushies.



It can get very nippy in the early hours, especially the final hour before sunrise. I got caught out like that. As for the mushies, I haven't taken more than dope at stonehenge, and at risk of sounding like a complete hippy, there's some very powerful energies around the stones, and a mushie trip could get quite overwhelming I imagine, especially if you accidentally stand on a leyline, and as they criss cross the place it's pretty unavoidable.


----------



## munkeeunit (May 26, 2006)




----------



## Dougal (May 26, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> It can get very nippy in the early hours, especially the final hour before sunrise. I got caught out like that. As for the mushies, I haven't taken more than dope at stonehenge, and at risk of sounding like a complete hippy, there's some very powerful energies around the stones, and a mushie trip could get quite overwhelming I imagine, especially if you accidentally stand on a leyline, and as they criss cross the place it's pretty unavoidable.




This year I will buy a gallon of cider and take a few spliffs. I dunno about ley lines though, hippy!


----------



## munkeeunit (May 26, 2006)

Dougal said:
			
		

> This year I will buy a gallon of cider and take a few spliffs. I dunno about ley lines though, hippy!



Ley Lines Constantly Circle The Planet As It Spins In Space  






You Cider Swilling, Spliff Smoking, Mushie Munching Hippy


----------



## aurora green (May 26, 2006)

Yeah, dogs definately are not allowed.
And it does get bloody extremely freezing, and packed out. When I'm there, in the kind of wierdly floodlit darkness I never can decide if I actually really like being there or not, but when the sun rises it all seems to become worthwhile.







Bit of an endurance test imo, but you go home feeling really nice...


----------



## kerb (May 27, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

>



all brilliant but that is special





			
				munkeeunit said:
			
		

>




but then again that is too...


----------



## Ground Elder (May 27, 2006)

*'Managed Open Access'*

Shame access is on English Heritage's terms.


> blankets are allowed in but NOT quilts and sleeping bags


 Or push chairs, I heard.



> Also two braziers where impromptu events can take place


Good to see a little spontaneity in the programme  



> "Bring what you would like to see"


I'd like to see a full apology for the Beanfields and the increasingly ludicrous (and hugely expensive) attempts to prevent anyone reaching the stones in the years that followed. 

"Bring what you would like to see" used to mean stages, cafes, bands, kids' entertainment, tat to trade, drugs to sell, kilns, earth ovens, domes, benders, buses, nylon nightmares and an expectation to expect the unexpected. Now it means a didgerifuckingdoo, a digital camera (nice photos, though  ), a half hearted chant and an English heritage approved tartan shawl  



> Battle of the Beanfield 21st anniversary reunion at the Assembly Rooms, High St., Glastonbury, on Thursday June 1st 2006, from 12 noon to 12 midnight.
> Admission is free (but please provide a donation if at all possible to
> help with the running costs).
> 
> ...


----------



## rowan (May 29, 2006)

Dougal said:
			
		

> This year I will buy a gallon of cider and take a few spliffs. I dunno about ley lines though, hippy!




They won't let glass bottles be taken in.


----------



## fizzerbird (May 30, 2006)

Oh fek..I so wanna go!!!

I wonder if my new magic wand I bought from Glastonbury yesterday will work to help me put my boss under a spell to let me have the wednesday off?

hmmmmmm....


----------



## Sid's Snake (May 30, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> there's some very powerful energies around the stones, and a mushie trip could get quite overwhelming I imagine, especially if you accidentally stand on a leyline



Could be very nasty.


----------



## Yetman (May 30, 2006)

Me and the mrs in front of the stones in 2004


----------



## munkeeunit (May 30, 2006)

Sid's Snake said:
			
		

> Could be very nasty.



or painfully pleasant


----------



## thefuse (May 31, 2006)

Stonehenge (summer solstice) is possibly my favourite place on earth.
it was unbelievable being in there during the free festival days but its still fantastic now. the vibe is incredible and builds into a frenzy as the sun rises.
i will almost definitly be there this year. 
i cant say i've ever noticed the night dragging on as im always talking and meeting cool people. 
i absolutely love it


----------



## Dougal (Jun 11, 2006)

Not long now. I'm gonna take some warm clothing this time and maybe get there late.


----------



## thefuse (Jun 11, 2006)

i have to work in the morning. have just started a new job so cant really skive it. im thinking a dab of speed might do the trick. just dont stand anywhere near me or i'll bore you to death, talking about everything and nothing.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 11, 2006)

Yetman said:
			
		

> Me and the mrs in front of the stones in 2004



It was INSANELY cold that year!!! 

So much so, that we had to retire to grasshopper's ambulance for some warmth and shelter .... 

Thus missed the sunrise. It was the first time I'd done Solstice at the stoines since 1984  as well .... apart from the severe cold, I was far from keen either on the general regimentedness ... as Ground Elder indicates, the contrast between 1984 and 2004 was very telling ... 

Last year was at Glastonbury Tor, this year will be at the thoroughly hippy (some would say criminally so!!) Sunrise Celebration festival near Yeovil.

Next year : Avebury, perhaps.


----------



## snorbury (Jun 15, 2006)

I'm going down there on Sunday, for the Stonehenge Reinactment Society general meet up, picnic, tea and cricket match. Anyone else into it? I've got a couple of spare seats.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 15, 2006)

snorbury said:
			
		

> I'm going down there on Sunday, for the Stonehenge Reinactment Society general meet up, picnic, tea and cricket match. Anyone else into it? I've got a couple of spare seats.



Mate, I never got back to you about that other festival (the one near Yeovil), sorry 

Have you given up your plan to go there then? Starts tomorrow, lasts til Solstice ...


----------



## fredfelt (Jun 15, 2006)

*Avebury*

I have not been to the Solstice at Stonehenge.  I always head to Avebury for the following reasons

1.  There is a pub in the centre of the circle
2.  You can camp (just on the Solstice night)
3.  You can approach it from the Ridgeway on foot (or by mountain bike), just like folk would have done for thousands of years
4.  If you want space alone the circle is big enough to find your own spot

Careful though.  You might not be able to park you car so take a train to Swindon then bus to Avebury


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 15, 2006)

Agreed, I went to both Avebury (earlier in the afternoon) and then Stonehenge in 2004, and in retrospect, wish I'd stayed at Avebury!

Will return there next year probably, after my diversion to Yeovil this time.


----------



## snorbury (Jun 15, 2006)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> Mate, I never got back to you about that other festival (the one near Yeovil), sorry
> 
> Have you given up your plan to go there then? Starts tomorrow, lasts til Solstice ...


Got blown out with the van, so taking a car down west instead, want to see some ancient sites and enjoy the English midsummer, was planning on popping into Los Vagueness, but it's off. Dunno really, I'm one of those "festivals should be free" people. Looking forward to the meet up, but will only just stick my head in and say Hello not sure about The Sunrise Festival, so probo see you another time .........Enjoy


----------



## Dougal (Jun 19, 2006)

I can't decide between bike and car to get there. How bad is the car park q?

It would be nice to have a car to warm up in/fall asleep in but not if it takes two hours to exit the car park. 

If it's the car, I can pick up hitchers which would be nice, payback for past lifts. 

Anyone got a handle on the weather?


----------



## boskysquelch (Jun 19, 2006)

Dougal said:
			
		

> Anyone got a handle on the weather?



I do believe the BBC can help you with that'en. 


But from what I saw in the clouds last night..._mackerel sky, mackeral sky!_...etc


----------



## Dougal (Jun 19, 2006)

Fish???


----------



## ddraig (Jun 19, 2006)

what's the most sensible time to arrive then?


----------



## boskysquelch (Jun 19, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> what's the most sensible time to arrive then?



...about half-past-last-Wednesday?


----------



## dylanredefined (Jun 19, 2006)

Wifes into all this hippy shit  its just a pile of rocks imho on the way too
salisbury plain  might look better when the road is got rid of .Have fun if your going  but wrap up warm .


----------



## ddraig (Jun 19, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> ...about half-past-last-Wednesday?


  ta, doctor who's round ere somewhere, he'll have to help us out.

no i mean like, say arriving at 12/1/2am? would that be more or less sensible than 9/10pm
<crosses fingers for sensible answer>
anyway, i ain't driving so dunno why i care so much


----------



## space-hopper (Jun 19, 2006)

i've been going every year for years and mainly taking vast quantities of halucenagenics and having a wonderfull stumbly time unfortunatlly this year i shant due to bieng to busy at work.and it's that fact that makes it even worse......utterlly gutted of dorset


----------



## thefuse (Jun 19, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> ta, doctor who's round ere somewhere, he'll have to help us out.
> 
> no i mean like, say arriving at 12/1/2am? would that be more or less sensible than 9/10pm
> <crosses fingers for sensible answer>
> anyway, i ain't driving so dunno why i care so much


if you get there at 8 you can get into the vibe and party atmosphere in the car park for 2 hrs before the gate opens. the atmosphere builds as you walk all the way to the stones with everyone. (its quite a long way) then as the night goes on it just gets more and more manic as the trips and mushies and coke etc kick in. also the traffic queue is pretty hideous if you get there about 9-10
if youve never been id say try getting there early to go for the whole experience.
having said all that i might turn up later this year as im knackered after the sunrise festy and need some r and r.
see you there


----------



## ddraig (Jun 19, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> if you get there at 8 you can get into the vibe and party atmosphere in the car park for 2 hrs before the gate opens. the atmosphere builds as you walk all the way to the stones with everyone. (its quite a long way) then as the night goes on it just gets more and more manic as the trips and mushies and coke etc kick in. also the traffic queue is pretty hideous if you get there about 9-10
> if youve never been id say try getting there early to go for the whole experience.
> having said all that i might turn up later this year as im knackered after the sunrise festy and need some r and r.
> see you there


woop! a sensible reply 
cheers


----------



## ddraig (Jun 20, 2006)

what's the name of the pub in/near glastonbury that has a big beer garden that you can see the tor from?
ta


----------



## Yetman (Jun 20, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> what's the name of the pub in/near glastonbury that has a big beer garden that you can see the tor from?
> ta



Would that be the Apple Tree? Thats not in the town, its on the road to Pilton farm.


----------



## Dougal (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm all excited now. My boss tried to make me cancel the day off on wed due to pressure of work, I said for me the solstice is the "religious event" of my year!


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm excited - I hadn't planned on going this year, but my best mate is travelling from wales for it, so if she can do it, I can do it too 

so, I'd best go and read all the info about getting there without a car.


----------



## Dougal (Jun 20, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> I'm excited - I hadn't planned on going this year, but my best mate is travelling from wales for it, so if she can do it, I can do it too
> 
> so, I'd best go and read all the info about getting there without a car.



See you there, milesy coming?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 20, 2006)

nah, he'll have to work tomorrow


----------



## ddraig (Jun 20, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> I'm excited - I hadn't planned on going this year, but my best mate is travelling from wales for it, so if she can do it, I can do it too
> 
> so, I'd best go and read all the info about getting there without a car.



can't she pick ya up?

fancy trying to meet up in the hecticness?


----------



## funkcutter (Jun 20, 2006)

*avebury*

see who ever at avebury we're just setting off now - have to go and renew our handfasting vows anyway 
blessed be xx


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 20, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> can't she pick ya up?
> 
> fancy trying to meet up in the hecticness?


london is a bit out of her way  

I've got your number stored in my phone, so hopefully will catch up with you there, though I can't make any promises! we'll have a 3 year old in tow, so he'll be the boss no doubt.


----------



## wiskey (Jun 20, 2006)

i'm seriously jealous  

have fun all, dont get eaten by the druids


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 20, 2006)

if your back's up to it you could come down with me?


----------



## wiskey (Jun 20, 2006)

oooh


----------



## boskysquelch (Jun 20, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> oooh



HA!...*the* futon..will be mine..mine... MINE!!!!!!!!....:mwahahahahahahahahahahaHA!!!!!!: 



*bleddhi hippies!


----------



## wiskey (Jun 20, 2006)

i've already sorted out a lift


----------



## boskysquelch (Jun 20, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> i've already sorted out a lift



damn!!! 

*goes off to make more flour-mortars to chuck at hippies at local stones...


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 20, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> i've already sorted out a lift


you've got a lift?! jammy cow


----------



## wiskey (Jun 20, 2006)

not to the stones - for the futon


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 20, 2006)

ah, confusion cleared 

is the futon going to stonehenge?


----------



## Dougal (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm going by bike after the England match. 

I wonder if people will be having sex ala last year in the stone circle?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 20, 2006)

if there is, I will take photos of them.

not because I like that sort of thing, but so I can inform the relevant authorities to express my outrage


----------



## wiskey (Jun 20, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> is the futon going to stonehenge?



if bosky has his way yes probably


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 20, 2006)

oh god, he's not going to be having sex on it in the stone circle is he?


----------



## ddraig (Jun 20, 2006)

raining in Cardiff atm  
any weather reports closer to Salisbury


----------



## boskysquelch (Jun 20, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> raining in Cardiff atm
> any weather reports closer to Salisbury



my bladderwrack is swelling.... 

*maybe that's all this smutty talk tho'...


----------



## ddraig (Jun 20, 2006)

so that means it's raining


----------



## wiskey (Jun 20, 2006)

according to my mother its cold, very wet and very windy. 

she's not laying good odds its going to be a clear sunrise. 

sorry


----------



## Cakes (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm just off to bed ti get up for 3:30!!!   be worth it to see dawn though.

Anyone about is welcome to sit round a fire in St Werg's allotments with us gardeners 

It's not stone henge, but we could bodge some sort of stone circle together


----------



## boskysquelch (Jun 20, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> sorry




baaaaaaaad luck


but at least you'll be able to have a _Wet Druid Contest_.


----------



## wiskey (Jun 20, 2006)

i'm not going - i'm too worn out after futon hunting


----------



## boskysquelch (Jun 20, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> i'm not going - i'm too worn out after futon hunting




aaaawwwr...not a real Hippy then!


----------



## wiskey (Jun 20, 2006)

not even part hippy i'll have you know (i see you arent going either then?)


----------



## boskysquelch (Jun 20, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> not even part hippy i'll have you know (i see you arent going either then?)



I'm a punk not a bleddi Hippy! 


*nah...but I WILL make the effort to go up to The Merry Maidens though...at least there the English Heritage logo is well scrubbed out!


----------



## boskysquelch (Jun 21, 2006)

Had me porridge n toast...slurping coffee & then on me bike.


----------



## wiskey (Jun 21, 2006)

so . . .  was it wet? 

i hear the sunrise wasnt anything special


----------



## ddraig (Jun 21, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> so . . .  was it wet?
> 
> i hear the sunrise wasnt anything special



ta for the mum weather report! she woz right 
it was wet, drizzly and then chucked it down for a fair bit, too cloudy to see proper sunrise which was a shame...nice to see some proper trucks and conversions aboutand some familiar faces. not long got in, tea, a pic then bed


----------



## ddraig (Jun 21, 2006)

http://img236.imageshack.us/img236/423/imag09777aw.jpg
and





http://img151.imageshack.us/img151/6817/imag09932vh.jpg
for now


----------



## wiskey (Jun 21, 2006)

i suppose i thought that as last year was a blinder with perfect weather this year wouldnt be so great which is why i didnt make a huge effort. 

pics look good though, there was a bit of sky reddening. 

well done for the making the effort.


----------



## wiskey (Jun 21, 2006)

bbc wilts said:
			
		

> Peaceful start to summer solstice
> 
> Celebrations to mark the summer solstice at Stonehenge in Wiltshire have passed off peacefully with only four arrests.
> 
> Police estimate around 17,000 people watched the sun rise at 0458 BST on Wednesday despite cloudy conditions.








source

(immic thats about half as many as last year - i wonder if the lack of people travelling for glasto had an effect)


----------



## Sunspots (Jun 21, 2006)

Cakes said:
			
		

> I'm just off to bed ti get up for 3:30!!!  be worth it to see dawn though.
> 
> Anyone about is welcome to sit round a fire in St Werg's allotments with us gardeners
> 
> It's not stone henge, but we could bodge some sort of stone circle together



I was _intending_ on getting up and going to Brandon Hill, Troopers Hill, or (-having seen this thread...) the allotments!  

Had a few pints last night though... Went to bed far too late... Then got kept awake by a domestic next door.  

When my alarm went off at 3:45am, I just groaned and went back to sleep...


----------



## wiskey (Jun 21, 2006)

*2005*


----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 21, 2006)

Gutted, coz if I had thought about it, I could have gone to this as I have a couple days off sick. Though TBH it was just as well as the weather would have made me worse no doubt *cough* *cough* *splutter* *splutter*  


Did Spanky make it?


----------



## boskysquelch (Jun 21, 2006)

teh coolio ddraig....there was 5 of us...me, 2 from Brizzle( permaculturist(BPG) and a gardener , couple from Greenbank, no less) and 2 from Lincoln (who were grumpy and dint talk much...and we suspect had trashed a gate for a fire<<<<tho there was someone else about who we never saw,,,but grrrrr!)

Sat and did the what have we had success in since Winter Solstice chat...then a mini version  of our whole lives...usual small World stuff eg Ben law, squatting in Brixton, Deptford Ravesd...downshiftin to Cornwall...doing Green,,getting disallusion..getting back into being Green...life choices..kids etc...bathe in Cornish Blimet Light...think eclipse magenta...was purdy and spshhll... left flowers(her) and an irridescent silica butterfly the size of a sixpence (me  )...oh and a young pine cone too(me agin! )


No rain...warm wind at sunrise...break in the clouds...you know usual..amaaaaaaaaaaaaazing stuff an' thaaaaaaaaaat...pinks, blues, Jacob ladders, skylarks,pheasents, pigeon, great tits, blackbirds and...a shrew!!!...I entertained the two from Briz who were slightly organically__dazzled_ and then went with them to look at the Pipers and spent the colder drizzly part of the morning cooking for three in their tent watching swallows having their's... he went and got warm cowsmilk for our tea and at the same time got a bit of history about the farm...5 generations etc...and were given a quick inkjetprint  still from a colour film shot there 80 years ago...

Well that was fun.  

*I'll post a pickee later...mus nod off now.


**oh yeah got an excellent squashed_in_attitude_of_horror shot of a froggy/toad...so all needs satisfied!


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 21, 2006)

I did!

I'm so very tired now.

the weather was crap, thankfully my mate's partner was working in the welfare caravan, so we had parking near to the stones and sat out the horizontal rain 

so many people completely unprepared for a pleasant summers night outside, let alone a cold, wet and windy one.  girls in flip flops, mini skirts and vest tops.

one poor 13 year old boy got left behind by his mates and their mum - when we left they were still waiting for social services to turn up and sort him out  

and another 15 year old girl had to phone her mum to tell her were she was, cos she couldn't get back home - I felt so sorry for that mum, getting this phone call at 6.45am...

"Hi mum, yeah, I'm at stonehenge and I can't get back, so the options are that either the police or social services will have to be involved, and of course they're going to want to have a word with you".

the sunrise was unimpressive, but the sun came out soon after and it was gorgeous 

and this young lady and her drummer friends and dancers were ace 






I also met up with my cousin that I hadn't seen in a year, so that was cool.

ddraig - sorry I didn't get to meet up with you, but you know how it is!


----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 21, 2006)

Squelch..I can never understand any of yer posts...still. lol  

Spanx...is the little 3 year old...***a's sprog? 3?already?!!!!!!!!


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jun 21, 2006)

Completely *fucking* exhausted 

Made it down from Cardiff after football, parked up around half past midnight and down to the circle for about one-ish. Knocked around a bit soaking up the atmosphere and then the tables got turned and we got to do the soaking more literally. We weren't unprepared for the weather - just not prepared enough!  So we trudged back to the car around 3am to try to dry out a bit, by which time sod's law dictated that the rain stopped. As soon as we ventured back out an hour later (needless to say), it started drizzling again back at the circle. Stood around for ages waiting for the sun to come up until we realised that it had risen behind the rainclouds that had descended right to the horizon *exactly* at the moment of sunrise 

Took turns standing at the brazier sucking sulphur fumes and trying to get our clothes to dry out 

Great experience, although I have to say I am utterly gobsmacked at the amount of people who happily desecrated the place with their litter. What on earth would make you travel all the way to Stonehenge for a Solstice party to leave the place awash with your filth? People were chucking stuff at their feet all night, it was a real shame/eye-opener/disgrace 

Next time I'm not driving!


----------



## thefuse (Jun 21, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> - i wonder if the lack of people travelling for glasto had an effect)


i opted for staying at the sunrise festy instead when i saw the weather report. i reckon there was close to 10,000 people there over the weekend and a lot of them usually go to the stones or avebury.
 just as the sun was coming up, the rain came down though and i left to go to work.
have never been so tired at work in my life, ever.
next year, I'm back to the stones no doubt


----------



## thefuse (Jun 21, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> and this young lady and her drummer friends and dancers were ace
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think i know her.

and ddraig, likewise


----------



## Cakes (Jun 21, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> I was _intending_ on getting up and going to Brandon Hill, Troopers Hill, or (-having seen this thread...) the allotments!
> 
> Had a few pints last night though... Went to bed far too late... Then got kept awake by a domestic next door.
> 
> When my alarm went off at 3:45am, I just groaned and went back to sleep...


Yeah much the same for me in the end... 

I set the alarm for 3.30, woke up looked at the drizzle and clouds, phoed everyone up and we all lunched out!

Unfortunately when I reset the alarm 4 hours later to my usual 7.30, I actually put the clock forward 4 hours and woke up to what I thought was 11.30 and did my special running round like a late for work twat routine until I found my mobile.

Haven't felt right all day


----------



## ddraig (Jun 22, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> i think i know her.
> 
> and ddraig, likewise



wathcha mean likewise!!?!?!?111?!?1?1


----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 22, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> wathcha mean likewise!!?!?!?111?!?1?1



ooooooh! gossip!

spill the beans! spill the beans!


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 22, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Spanx...is the little 3 year old...***a's sprog? 3?already?!!!!!!!!



yep, he's 3 and a half - I'll send you a pic if you like!


----------



## thefuse (Jun 22, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> wathcha mean likewise!!?!?!?111?!?1?1


sorry. i meant likewise i was meant to meet up with you but didnt make it


----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 22, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> yep, he's 3 and a half - I'll send you a pic if you like!




He's sooooooooooooooooooooo cute! 

3 and half!!! blimey..thats scary!


Give them my love and take some for you and yours

xXx


----------



## ddraig (Jun 22, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> sorry. i meant likewise i was meant to meet up with you but didnt make it


no worries, same ere 
will stick some photo's up later


----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 22, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> no worries, same ere
> will stick some photo's up later



Take it no gossip then...pah!


----------



## Dougal (Jun 22, 2006)

*Wow maaaan...*

Well I’m glad I took the car rather than the bike that’s for sure.  The car park Q was not too bad. A good atmosphere in the car park too, with fires and tarp shelters, and mad dogs running about. 

My ears twitched when I heard a nitrous cracker; I swear I can hear that sound from miles away. I spent a fair bit of time in the middle of the stones having balloons and so on. The rain when it came was hard, horizontal and persistent. As has been mentioned, many people were dressed for a stroll on a hot beach rather than for being on an exposed hillside in the Wiltshire countryside. I did this last year but learnt my lesson. 

The rain drove me and DD to my car for shelter, spliffs and sleep. Thus we were asleep when the sunrise happened. Oh well. I particulary enjoyed all the people watching. The Wiccans, the Witches and all the other mentalists were hilarious. Credit to the local lads who ripped the piss mercilessly out of the more mad looking pagan folk. I think they left Arthur Pendragon alone though, must be the broadsword eh?

On the whole it was all good fun. I must give special mention and thanks to a Brixtonian man called Scottie, cheers for the balloons geezer!


----------



## ddraig (Jun 22, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Take it no gossip then...pah!




sorry no fizz! 

i heard nitrous and saw some, but would the fuckers sell me any? no 

here are my not so good pics
http://walesmediadesign.com/summersolstice/


----------



## Dougal (Jun 22, 2006)

My mum said she saw me on the telly holding a balloon!


----------



## ddraig (Jun 22, 2006)

Dougal said:
			
		

> My mum said she saw me on the telly holding a balloon!


classic!  does she know what was in it? and would she mind?


----------



## Dougal (Jun 22, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> classic!  does she know what was in it? and would she mind?



She did not ask but would definately suspect. I think she realises that given I am not dead at nearly 40, my lifestyle can't be too evil!


----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 22, 2006)

*nice one ddraig*

I like this one best


----------



## Cakes (Jun 23, 2006)

I want to see photos of inappropriately dressed people freezing their tits off!


----------



## thefuse (Jun 23, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> sorry no fizz!
> 
> i heard nitrous and saw some, but would the fuckers sell me any? no


i did my first balloon at the weekend just to see what the effect was.
i said 'at my age you feel like that after running up the stairs'


----------



## beat23 (Jun 24, 2006)

how come? if it's the same guy he sold us one!




			
				ddraig said:
			
		

> i heard nitrous and saw some, but would the fuckers sell me any? no
> http://walesmediadesign.com/summersolstice/


----------

